
Ian McHarg, Landscape Architecture and Environmentalism [pdf] - brudgers
http://www.annewhistonspirn.com/pdf/environmenalism.pdf
======
brudgers
A presentation from 1969:
[https://youtu.be/S76_thtZ6k8](https://youtu.be/S76_thtZ6k8)

An interview with Charlie Rose:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZLVs5weric](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZLVs5weric)

